# Solved: No such interface supported



## CRCHUCK1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Computer = Dell XPS 420
Ram = 3 gb Quad 6600
2l.4 Mz
OS = Windows 7 Home Premium
Internet Exporer = IE 2

When I click on a link in a web page I get a blank page and and exclamation mark in the lower left of the window with the word "Done". I click on the exclamation mark and the the words "No such interface supported" Please help me resolve this problem. I've search the internet for a possible solution but the explanations were to register two DLL's using RegSvr32, of which I have very little knowledge of what to do or how to do it ( register .dll's, change a register, Cllean Boot) and am very cautious of damaging the Register(s). The following is a solution provided by "Microsoft Answers!!!"

"Welcome to Microsoft Answers!!!

The first thing you can try is Register two DLL's using RegSvr32: actxprxy.dll and shdocvw.dll. After you register those two DLL's, reboot your computer and try it again and see if the error occurs.

If the above method did not fix the issue and as you have tried all the possible methods to resolve issue to no avail I would suggest you to try and Reset Internet Explorer and see if it can fix the issue. Access the link below for the same.

Reset IE 8
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/Reset-Internet-Explorer-8-settings

You may also try doing a Clean boot and see if any third party application is conflicting with the performance of Internet Explorer.

To perform a clean boot on a computer that is running Windows Vista, follow these steps.
1. Click Start, type msconfig in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.
If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Continue.
2. On the General tab, click Selective Startup.
3. Under Selective Startup, click to clear the Load Startup Items check box.
4. Click the Services tab, click to select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box, and then click Disable All.
5. Click OK.
6. When you are prompted, click Restart.
7. After the computer starts, check whether the problem is resolved.
If your issue is resolved, follow the How to Determine What is Causing the Problem section in the KB article to narrow down the exact source.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331796 . Also, see the section on how return your computer to a Normal startup mode
The above article is intended for Windows Vista but it holds good for Windows 7 as well. If the above methods did not resolve the issue, please refer the MSDN Internet Explorer Web Development link for more details

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/iewebdevelopment/threads
They would be better able to identify anything in the coding that needs to be changed."

I also received a very long procedure of manually testing for and registering missing .dll's.

Is there no simpler method? Please help.


----------



## CRCHUCK1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry, the IE I am using is IE 8


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I've search the internet for a possible solution but the explanations were to register two DLL's using RegSvr32, of which I have very little knowledge of what to do or how to do it


regsvr32 is a command that you run in a Command prompt window. You can open one by Start - All Programs - Accessories - Command Prompt. Or,

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Then just type (spelling and sometimes case matter) whatever command(s) are specified in the help articles.

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## CRCHUCK1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Terry for responding to my problem. 

What I a looking for is how to correct the problem I have with links in a web page. For instance in many cases I click on "Print this Page" link and it doew not link and print. Another instance is when I click on a link that is suppossed to go to another site or page and noting happens. In moste avery instances I get a blank page and a yellow Triangle with an exclamation mark on the bottom lower left of the window and the work "Done".A message implies that JAVA is involved and I may have some missing .corrupt or missing .dll's and I don' know how to correct the situation.I ran Microsofts Mr Fixit for IE 8 but it didn't resolve the problem. All it did was lose or delete some passwords, usernames and settings that I had. But that's ok I can work around that when the time come.

Again for your response. Perhaps you or someone else may be able to help me.

Chuck


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You said you have found some Microsoft and other advice for the .dll problems. Have you tried all those yet?

If Java is an issue I'd just uninstall it and then reinstall when it is again needed.


----------



## CRCHUCK1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Problem Solved. Found the answer at: http://social.answers.microsoft.com...r/thread/635d4363-ca25-451e-8211-0265a25f115b

Chuck


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, that's good.  Was there a particular part of that advice that did the trick?

You can mark your thread Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## CRCHUCK1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Not reallyl You just gave me the incentive to keep looking and notd give up. I knew someone else had tdo have a similiar or same problem and there had to be a resolution. Thanks again for you concern ahd help. I had lost the abilidty to cliok on an link and go to that page or web site. It turns out that my Registry was missing spme DLL'S. There is a repair (fix)) that can be downloaded located at:
http://iefaq.info/index.php?action=artikel&cat=42&id=133&artlang=en. The following is a copy of tbe problem and instructions.

Internet Explorer 8

ID #1128
Repair IE8 (IE7)
This script is a rewrite of my repair script for IE6. It works with IE7 and IE8. There are two new downloads for 64bit systems, one for 32bit IE, one for 64bit IE. I thank several users from the newsgroups/forums for testing and fellow MVP Robert Aldwinckle for valuable tips. I don't have a 64bit version of Windows installed, so the new scripts would not exist without them.

Usage: unzip the download and run the cmd file in it with a doubleclick. On Vista/Windows 7 you have to do this with administrator privileges (right-click on the cmd file and choose "run as administrator"). The command window will stay open after excecution, so you can check for errors. Do not run in "safe mode".

This script is mainly intended to fix some missing registrations of system libraries (dlls) after initial installation of IE8. You can use it later, too. The missing registrations are usually a result of using registry cleaners. So, don't use them! But it registers or installs all files that are part of IE8 as they come with the IE8 setup file, plus a few others which are known for clear problem symptoms in case their registration got lost.

Recently (after Windows 7 launch) there have been many reports on problems with 32bit IE8 on Windows 7 64bit, that can be corrected with the ie8-rereg.32-on-64.cmd script. You should be aware that this is not a bug in Windows or IE. These problems are created by not-uptodate programs that write wrong values in the registry where they should not write at all. A known example are Opera versions that come pre-installed on "magazine CDs" for browsing the content of those disks.

Among other symptoms this script may fix:

•open in new tab/window not working
•Find on this page "empty"
•tabs on Favorites pane missing
•about screen and other dialogs "empty"
•IE8 closes immediately (not if caused by an add-on!)
•can't print (interface not registered)
The reregistration of the crypto functionality (initpki) is commented out. It's very rarely necessary and takes a long time to finish. In case you really need it, please look in the script (at the end) and activate it.

The new scripts for 64bit Windows do not contain the shdocvw.dll fix anymore as this bug seems to occur only on Windows XP. In case you need that fix you can look up the necessary reg command at the end of the script. You know that you need that fix if the new tabs page (about:tabs) is changed and doesn't display the last visited sites anymore after running the script.

This script cannot fix all problems ;-)

Versions:
ie8-rereg.zip: for IE7/8 on 32bit-Windows
ie8-rereg.32on64.zip: for 32bit IE8 on 64bit Windows
ie8-rereg.64on64.zip: for 64bit IE8 on 64bit Windows
ie8-rereg.all.zip: contains all the above scripts

attached files: ie8-rereg.32on64.zip, ie8-rereg.zip, ie8-rereg.64on64.zip, ie8-rereg.all.zip

Categories for this entry
•Internet Explorer 8
•Internet Explorer 7

Tags: IE8

Related entries:

51517/100%Last update: 2010-02-14 17:23
Author: Kai Schätzl
Revision: 1.7

*I followed the instructions and tested and it works fine and I can now click on the link and it works as it used too.*]


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all that.  It's bound to help others when they run into the same issue.


----------

